# How Americans spend their paychecks



## Blake Bowden (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.visualeconomics.com/how-the-average-us-consumer-spends-their-paycheck/


----------



## JTM (Jul 10, 2009)

and how much does the average american save?

prolly not too much at all.


also, i'd like to see the medium household, not the mean.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 14, 2009)

I went to Dave Ramsey and he is quoted as saying the avg. American spends $1.03 for every dollar made. Go figure.


----------

